# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Research Center “E.Piaggio”, Bioengineering and Robotics Center, University of Pisa, Pisa, Italy

## Airicist

Website - centropiaggio.unipi.it

youtube.com/centroepiaggio

facebook.com/CentroPiaggioUniPisa

github.com/CentroEPiaggio

Projects:

EGO (AlterEgo), soft humanoid robot

underwater robotics

WALK-MAN, humanoid robot

----------


## Airicist

Pisa/IIT SoftHand on robots

Published on May 25, 2017

----------

